# Dual core processor in a verizon phone



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey,


I've heard alot of "rumors" about a dual-core processor verizon phones coming out in the somewhat near future. When I think back about how amazed people where when dual-core desktop processors came out, I am a little stunned that they are able to transfer that tech to a phone.

Anyway, my point is that I was wondering if anyone knows if its worth waiting for a dual-core phone or if I should just trade in my dying blackberry on a HTC Thunderbolt or Samsung Charge. I live in a 4G LTE area btw.

Thanks!


----------



## Excabus (Nov 3, 2010)

I've heard the 4G LTE Thunderbolt is pretty nice. I've had a chance to tinker with it on a case in our lab and it seemed fairly smooth in it's GUI. Didn't mess around with it much else. It's a solid feeling phone with a decent screen. I just pick up a Droid X myself and I like it. If you install the Launcher Pro app it is nice and smooth with a great display. It can be a battery hog with heavy use, otherwise out of the box it will last you a day with regular use. I've also used an iPhone 4 which is on Verizon now if that's at all in your consideration, great phone as well. Droid definitely seems to be the developer's preference it seems, whereas Apple is a bit more smooth and painless, yet less tech to it it seems.

These are just personal observations. I think the Droid X2 that's coming out has a Dual Core in it? It's great to have good processors but if the phone's OS is setup poorly it doesn't make one bit of a difference. So make sure to get something with a tried and true OS that isn't to far different from the original 

Theres my ten cents


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I have the Thunderbolt and love it. LTE is awesome.


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

I ended getting the Samsung Charge. I LOVE IT. 4G is amazing. I only chose it over the thunderbolt bc of hdmi output.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I thought about the HDMI output when I was considering what phone to get. Then I thought about it and realized I doubt I would ever use it.

I am not a fan of the Charge's rounded body though. But I have a lot of friends who prefer that type of body style.


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

Def check out that new Droid X2, it is truly awesome!


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah if it was 4G LTE, I probably would have went with the X2 but I didn't want to get tied down to a 2 yr contract with 3G speeds and all the new 4G phones coming out.


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

There is a reason phones like the Bionic have been held up from release, 4G LTE is a real battery killer so far, until the battery technology catches up a little I won't be buying LTE phones, besides 3G speeds are plenty fast enough for a cell phone, now for my laptops, that's another story.


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah my Samsung Charge sucks the battery. Its super-fast and looks great but battery doesn't last a complete day even with low-to moderate use of the phone. Hence why I keep a charger in the car and at work :grin:...hahah otherwise I would be screwed.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

My phone lasts a good day with 4G. Can't complain - I don't expect anything more.


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

That's outstanding, beats all other reports that I have heard from several users of various 4G LTE phones including the Thunderbolt and even including a Verizon employee friend of mine who claims to only get about 4 hours with moderate use, 2-3 hours with heavy use and maybe 8 hours on standby or very little use at all.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

If I am on Netflix or something simliar - I would expect about 2-3 hours.

Android phones take a few days when they are first set up to configure the battery statistics file. This allows the phone to "learn" the user and adjust accordingly. So the first few days you will get bad battery life. It should improve within a week.

As long as you are pressing the back button to get out of apps, instead of just pressing the home button - you should be good. Pressing the home button just goes to the home screen and does not close the app, thus leaving the app running in the background.

Pressing the back button actually exits out of the app.

And, before someone says it - Task killers are *not* recommended in Froyo (Android 2.2)


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah I use my Charge a decent amount. If its idle, I think it would last for well over 8 hours. As I use it, I get just around 7.5 hours on average. I play with it fairly often though. If I play games and do alot of browsing, I get 4-5 hours out of it.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Personally, I don't mind only getting 8 hours of good use out of my phone. It doesn't hurt to charge it when I am near a charger.


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Yeah, as long as you keep an eye on your battery use, and know your own phone habits, its not bad. 



> Android phones take a few days when they are first set up to configure the battery statistics file. This allows the phone to "learn" the user and adjust accordingly. So the first few days you will get bad battery life. It should improve within a week.


I didn't even think of this and was wondering why my battery life has seemingly gotten better since my first few days with the phone.


----------



## Excabus (Nov 3, 2010)

Michael77 said:


> There is a reason phones like the Bionic have been held up from release, 4G LTE is a real battery killer so far, until the battery technology catches up a little I won't be buying LTE phones, besides 3G speeds are plenty fast enough for a cell phone, now for my laptops, that's another story.


I have a 3G chip in my laptop that I use over Verizon, it works pretty well! Works great for everyday use, I can even game on it. Starcraft 2 is NO problem, shooters are a bit trickier as my pings are 200-300. Which is still, 1000x better latency than I ever thought I would get over Mobile Broadband. My downloads float around 80-100 KBs and i've seen it top out at about 130 KBs or so.

Do you tether your 3G phone to your laptop or use one of those mobile hot spots or a USB card?


----------



## Michael77 (Nov 14, 2005)

I tether my 3G BlackBerry to my laptop most of the time when I can not get free wifi, but we do have a Verizon MiFi2200 mobile hot spot at my company that works great when I can have access to it and someone else did not take it with them first. I don't do a lot of gaming with my laptop (or my phone for that matter), but it works great for my other mostly business related needs, downloads are fast and uploads are fast enough for my use. 4G LTE would not help me that much (if any) right now as long as I can get wifi or mifi access most of the time anyway.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

4G LTE is blazing fast. You won't understand until you use it. Once you go to LTE - you won't go back.

Keep in mind, Verizon 4G is much faster than AT&T's 4G. Verizon's networks are far more advanced.


----------

